# What’s up with Tiger?



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

I’ve been watching him on the golf channel as they are carrying the first 2 days of the Player’s. He’s been using an iron off the tee for position, but it’s definitely not working. He’s missed the fairway each time. Then he will smash a driver down the middle. I don’t get it. He’d better get in gear or he won’t make the cut.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know..I just hope hhe gets himself together. The tourneys aren't as fun without him..


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

The mistakes with an iron are small considering the mistakes with a driver. you may push an iron just into the rough but you make that same swing with driver you push it OB (out of bounds) or hazard. Think Logical! The course is new to alot of ppl its playing alot tougher in may and everyone will get use to it and yes even woods has to get use to it . But tiger hasn't done too well in this tournament the past 5 years i think he' hasn't been in the top 10 the past 5 years i could be wrong about that fact ...I know he won it in 00' and was top five in 01 i think


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very good points I must say!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> The mistakes with an iron are small considering the mistakes with a driver. you may push an iron just into the rough but you make that same swing with driver you push it OB (out of bounds) or hazard. Think Logical! The course is new to alot of ppl its playing alot tougher in may and everyone will get use to it and yes even woods has to get use to it . But tiger hasn't done too well in this tournament the past 5 years i think he' hasn't been in the top 10 the past 5 years i could be wrong about that fact ...I know he won it in 00' and was top five in 01 i think



won in 01 and i think top 5 in 00' edit for correctness


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

All about concentration...His minds not where his golf ball is. He is thinking about his wife and soon to be baby. the last time i saw him play was at the masters and even then he miss clubbed and did all sorts of mistakes. I think at the moment the worlds number 1 isnt really feeling golf.:dunno:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Police said:


> All about concentration...His minds not where his golf ball is. He is thinking about his wife and soon to be baby. the last time i saw him play was at the masters and even then he miss clubbed and did all sorts of mistakes. I think at the moment the worlds number 1 isnt really feeling golf.:dunno:


Funny how the "BEST GOLFER" in the history of the game never let family matters bother him when it came to winning tournaments.
So maybe Jack was a bit stronger mentally than Woods.

Yes, for those of you who think Tiger rules the world, Jack is still #1 in Majors so he is still The Best Player in the games history.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Tiger is wat 30 or 31 ? he has a good 10 yrs or more ...even if he just wins a major each year he'll break jacks record with ease. But i have been wondering how long tiger will play for whether he goes senior pga which i highly doubt. Or if he'll stop when he ties the recored or when he beats it . Or if he wants a family life if he'll stop soon . But if he does play into his 40's i would say jacks record will be beat.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Noone can take away Jacks' accomplishments..but if Tiger gets back into his usual, dominating style of play, Jacks recoed will be shattered, I feel..


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> Funny how the "BEST GOLFER" in the history of the game never let family matters bother him when it came to winning tournaments.


Not according to Jack Nicklaus:

"He may decide it's more important to raise a family and do other things than golf,'' Nicklaus said of Woods' future goals. "My desire past age 35 ebbed and flowed a lot. If I'd had a record to beat, I'd probably won more majors. Once I passed (Bobby) Jones' record, I lost some interest."

Before Woods got married, Nicklaus speculated on more than one occasion about the importance of having someone to play for.

"What happens when he gets married and has kids? That changes you. There were plenty of times I didn't prepare like I should have because I felt like being with my kids,'' he told Sports Illustrated in 2003."

Family remains ahead of golfing


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Brian i agree. Like i said in my post, Family for tiger might begin to outway golf. But i know for sure he won't play into the senior pga like Jack cuz he has always said if he's not the best out there then its not worth competing if you know you can't win . So senior pga tour is out of question for tiger. Unless he forgot the feel of competing. Like pete sampras that might be the only reason tiger comes back for senior pga is to feel competitive and be in the hunt. But the whole playing for someone idea, I think tiger has always played for himself if you play for someone other then yourself then its alot harder to win. I believe you try to hard if not for yourself.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> Brian i agree. Like i said in my post, Family for tiger might begin to outway golf. But i know for sure he won't play into the senior pga like Jack cuz he has always said if he's not the best out there then its not worth competing if you know you can't win . So senior pga tour is out of question for tiger. Unless he forgot the feel of competing. Like pete sampras that might be the only reason tiger comes back for senior pga is to feel competitive and be in the hunt. But the whole playing for someone idea, I think tiger has always played for himself if you play for someone other then yourself then its alot harder to win. I believe you try to hard if not for yourself.



Well, Jack was never played that much on the Senior Tour, at least not nearly as much as Lee Trevino or Chi Chi. He once said "These are the same guys I beat for 30yrs, why do I need to keep proving myself?"

I sure hope his family will outweigh his golf. As people age their priorities and outlook on life change. Phil Mickleson still plays pretty well and he is able to devote a lot of time to his wife and children. Its still just a game after all. But I do think he will still beat Jacks major record. Its just a matter of time.


----------

